# Can rabbits be kept in the kitchen for short periods?



## MandyK (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm currently having a heat/AC problem in my house, and the bedroom where my rabbits are usually housed is far too hot. The only place cool enough for them right now is the kitchen.

Is it okay for them to be in the kitchen, maybe for 2-3 weeks? I don't cook much in there, and when I do, it's something plain like rice or potatoes.

I'm just wondering because I know some animals, like birds, get sick from the smells in the kitchen.

Thanks!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 10, 2011)

I let my young bunny run around in a fenced off kitchen-area. Birds are very sensitive to things like teflon coated pans, etc. whereas I think a rabbit would be just as fine as a cat or dog with proper ventilation. I always use the fume hood and have my windows/doors open when cooking. The only concern for me was having my cabinets gnawed on by a curious bunny that wants to taste everything.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope so, I keep Samson in the kitchen. She's too big to go under the oven but I keep the oven/dishwasher and fridge sectioned off with an xpen just in case.

You should add frozen bottles of water too though, sometimes what seems cool to us isn't really for buns


----------



## MandyK (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
I did try frozen water bottles in the bedroom, but it was just boiling hot up there. The kitchen is nice and cool, so they're more than comfortable in here. It's just the smells I'm worried about.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 10, 2011)

Kitchens are fine just as long as problem areas are sectioned off. Benjamin spend alot of time motoring into the kitchen to beg for what ever.lol Come to Western Canada, we are cold and wet, enjoy this heat spell as it is suppose to turn cold by the end of October.


----------



## MandyK (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to enjoy the heat, but I'm just so concerned about my animals. It got really cold a couple weeks ago, so we took out the ACs and put on the heat. Then, a few days later, it went up to 28 degrees! Oi. I hope it gets cold soon. It's easier to warm up the house than it is to cool it down.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 10, 2011)

Ours have had the run of the kitchen/family room for years with no problems.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 11, 2011)

Cooking smells shouldn't make rabbits sick. They may disapprove of them (I remember someone posting that their rabbit thumped everytime they cooked bacon! ), but they shouldn't hurt them. Gus has free range of the main floor in our house (has for two years), and we've never seen any evidence of the cooking smells making him ill. If anything, they alert him that the food is out and he comes running. :rollseyes

Y'know how a magician can make a rabbit appear out of a hat? Well, I can make a rabbit appear just by opening the fridge...







:biggrin2:

Hope that helps!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 11, 2011)

Birds are sensitive because their respiratory tract is connected to their entire body system like their hollow bones, and various other reasons. 
Bunnys dont have to worry about stuff like that... unless they fly.

Regardless, overheating a teflon pan (Buy titanium pans.. much easier to clean anyway) or using cleaning chemicals isnt good for buns or us. Stick to all natural stuff or just plain old soap and water, especially on your floors.

Rue... Thats worse then the dogs


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 11, 2011)

Watermelons wrote:


> Bunnys dont have to worry about stuff like that... unless they fly.



Well... no kitchen for Toby :wink


----------



## piperknitsRN (Oct 25, 2011)

My bunny Olive lives in an X pen in our kitchen; she comes out during the evenings and has free roam time, but in the main, she lives in the kitchen. She's never had a problem with it.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

Rue: Wayyy to adorable. I. love. your. bunny. lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that some smells or noises of cooking can make some bunnies upset. My Tony hates it when we cook bacon and gets scared and skittish. He'll thump and hide and generally freak out if we don't keep him in another room with the door closed. I think it is the combination of the strong smell with the loud pops of cooking it that cause issues. Other than that, don't worry. My guys otherwise go in the kitchen, although they prefer the carpet in the living room to the linoleum greatly. They stay away from the stove when it is hot too.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 27, 2011)

Rory actually lived in the kitchen for a few months after we got Tallulah. We moved her into his old cage and he was very happy living in the kitchen! He hates linoleum and WILL NOT walk on it, so we just put a couple of rugs down in the corner and set his litter box, food and water bowls, blankie, and assorted toys on the rugs. When it was time for him to come out to play, we just put down more rugs making a bridge to the carpeted living room. He liked it


----------



## tamsin (Oct 27, 2011)

Scamp lives in the kitchen  Only bit he doesn't like is the dishwasher being open. He disappears in his tunnel for that.

He's not bothered by cooking smells etc. and he loves it when you chop vegetables


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 28, 2011)

Willow and Walter have always lived in the kitchen with no problems. Wally will thump occasionally if I am chopping too loud, but other than that, like Gus, they come a runnin when they hear the fridge open!


----------

